# SBS 2003 R2 and DHCP



## WJHamel (Sep 29, 2011)

It's been a LONG since i've configured an SBS box. I recently just set one up as a domain contoller and a mail server for myself. Prior to doing this, there was no server on the network. I configured the SBS Box to handle DHCP and disabled the same on my router (FWIW, a netgear 150N wirelss router). Prior to making these changes in how DHCP was handled, the router had a page which showed "connected" devices, which showed the NAT name, IP address, and MAC of each device connected. Now, since the SBS box is handling DHCP, my router only shows the IP and MAC information for devices which are NOT part of the domain, and shows the full info for devices which are enrolled in the domain. Should i have continued to allow the router to handle DHCP or was it "better" to have the sbs box handling it? Also, does the static IP of the server need to be the lowest IP address in the allowed range for the network?

thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It is better to let the DHCP server on the server handle it. The iIP address of the server can be whatever you want it to be. It is however better to only set the scope of the DHCP to be addresses for devices you want to get an address automatically. Leave a range not part of the scope for devices that you want to have static IP addresses.


----------



## WJHamel (Sep 29, 2011)

thanks. and i assume that i set this range on the router and not somehwhere on the server?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Do not use DHCP on the router period. The scope is set in DHCP. If you set your scope from .1 to .254 is will hand out addresses from the entire range. I set mine from .50 to .254 on a really small network and leave .1 to .49 for static assignments. You can do it pretty much any way you like and do it on the server DHCP snap in.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Open up DHCP on the server and look at the leases. You will see the hostname, IP address, and MAC address of everything getting a DHCP address just like it did on the router.


----------

